# Solved: W8 spasmodic unexpected shutdowns



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

I have installed w8 on a new ssd drive and updated the drivers.
Now I am getting random shutdowns and dont know what causes it. So far it has always happened when I am not at the computer so dont know if any messages flash up; when I come back I have to turn it on and microsoft reports an unexpected shutdown and wants to send dunp files to improve windows, (not solve my problem).


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8089 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 235735 MB, Free - 96996 MB; E: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 74063 MB; H: Total - 953866 MB, Free - 176829 MB; M: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 132224 MB; S: Total - 61054 MB, Free - 60954 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P8Z68-V GEN3
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Thanks in advance for any help

J


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

what psu

make
model
wattage

if there was an error message it would be there when you reboot

check the settings in asus suite under epu settings and check if it is set to auto shutdown


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

Hiper HPU-4M630-PE
Type M 
630W

Cant load asus suite and not sure I want to but have changed EPU settings to auto in bios.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

in the asus suite it can be set to shut down after a set period


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site.

Deal with issues if any, in the Activity Center.

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for your help.
I have the latest drivers, using Driver genius which found a load to update.
I thought the problem had gone but it happened again yesterday.
Activity centre does not show much, and reliability does not exist on this computer, even when doing a search in the activity center.

However the event viewer shows;-
Critical-Event ID 41-which explains itself as 
"The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."
Online help for that does not exist.

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

see if you can borrow another psu to try in it

hiper are not a recommended brand

one of the comments that used to be made was

to own one you needed to live next door to a fire station


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> and reliability does not exist on this computer


Does anybody know if the Reliability Monitor is only in Windows 8 Pro? I thought it was in all Windows 8 systems.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

cannot find anything that limits it to certain versions

found this

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20934-reliability-monitor-shortcut.html


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

Downloaded reliabilty monitor (thanks for the link) and get this:-
Windows stopped working.
Description
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000133 (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000501, 0x0000000000000500, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 101213-9078-01.
The solution could not be downloaded!!

I have a spare PSU but its underpowered for this PC, an old 350 w Seasonic.
Are Hiper really that bad? I got it because it is quiet.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2877237

if problems start with the psu then replace it,but not with the 350w


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re your post 10
The DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION bug check has a value of 0x00000133. This bug check indicates that the DPC watchdog executed, either because it detected a single long-running deferred procedure call (DPC), or because the system spent a prolonged time at an interrupt request level (IRQL) of DISPATCH_LEVEL or above. The value of Parameter 1 indicates whether a single DPC exceeded a timeout, or whether the system cumulatively spent an extended period of time at IRQL DISPATCH_LEVEL or above.

That error with those parameters could be this
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2877237

as posted by my colleague above

HOWEVER I would like to see the dump file before I could recommend you install that hotfix
Please zip it and send and I will analyse and see if I can make a specific recommendation

as your first parameter is 0 it means
A single DPC or ISR exceeded its time allotment. The offending component can usually be identified with a stack trace. 
*deferred procedure calls* (DPCs) and *interrupt service routines* (ISRs)

Basically the LIKELY cause is a driver
Several things can cause a DPC Watchdog Violation to be triggered in Windows 8. One of the most common is an SSD drive that has old firmware not supported by Windows 8. Another likely cause is an outdated driver for one of your other hardware components

HOWEVER as I said - the dump file - needs looking at


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

For the first time I was sitting in front of the screen when the computer crashed.
The message came up as it closed, about "memory_management".
I would really appreciate solving this and the best way seems to be analysis of the dump file.
However, I tried to upload it. all rared up, but it is still 136mb ( compressed from 176mb) and I couldnt send it.
Any ideas?


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

I just ran sfc scan with this result.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32> SFC /SCANNOW
Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
Bginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.
C:\Windows\system32[/I][/I]

I attach the cbs log file, I think!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1 Is that 176MB just ONE dump file
If so and you wish to send it, use one of the free file uploads programs and I will have a look from there

2. Try this and see what if anything useful it provides
http://www.resplendence.com/downloads
the free download of Who Crashed

it is NOT, good as it is, comparable with a dump analysis from other sources but it may help

3. Driver Genius or any other such program is OK if you like that sort of thing, for giving you an idea as to what drivers the program THINKS are in need of updating.
HOWEVER as to ensuring it is offering the CORRECT driver - IMHO most of them are prone to errors

4. I have had a look at the system file check log. I have to admit that in many cases I do not find them easy to interpret.
However in your case I would not concern yourself too much with it at this stage

5.


> The message came up as it closed, about "memory_management".


I am sorry but THAT only - means very little and with ONLY that, it does not yet suggest it is a faulty ram problem, more likely again a driver problem.

6. TRY whilst I look if you can send it at the dump and unless WHO CRASHED helps - 
A. Disconnect all except mouse keyboard and monitor eg. printer and all other usb devices and test

B. Check the drivers installed, against the drivers offered from the motherboard site etc. IF their latest is NOT the one Driver Genius has installed for you and THIS problem came whilst Driver Genius was in use, change back to the driver from the motherboard site, or other manufacturers site. and TEST

C. Do you have ANY programs of a registry cleaning, computer management - make it go faster VARIETY
and WHAT Anti-Virus and Firewall are you using

D. Are you using windows to manage the SSD or another program for TRIM etc.


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

Who crashed report

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Mon 14/10/2013 09:12:01 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101413-10468-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1A (0x41793, 0xFFFFF6805ED02418, 0x84, 0x83)
Error: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a severe memory management error occurred.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

Am still trying to do something with the dump file. Yes its 1 file.
Where do you suggest sharing it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is todays dump, is that the only one shown if you scroll down


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send me the minidump from today
C:\Windows\Minidump\101413-10468-01.dmp


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

No its not the only one shown, they are all the same from 7/10/13, before that 

1. On Thu 03/10/2013 13:49:20 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\100313-8734-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x54106) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x4, 0x12C, 0xFFFFFA8006E2F5C0, 0xFFFFF8800156B810)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

2. On Thu 26/09/2013 16:36:21 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\092613-9921-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x1A (0x41287, 0x4F0D040, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that a severe memory management error occurred.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

A few times for both of those.


Attached is todays mini dump


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing attached

In view of the last - have you changed ram just before this problem started - upgraded the ram
please do as I suggested re drivers and the rest of my post concerning this


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry, try again. It was an invalid file.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do as I suggested whilst I look at this and PLEASE answer the questions I have asked it is only by that method that I can progress

1.


> In view of the last - have you changed ram just before this problem started - upgraded the ram


2.


> C. Do you have ANY programs of a registry cleaning, computer management - make it go faster VARIETY
> and WHAT Anti-Virus and Firewall are you using


3.


> D. Are you using windows to manage the SSD or another program for TRIM etc.


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

1 No change to the ram since I re-built the computer in Jan.
2. Using auslogic disk defrag. Should |I remove it. I did do some work on regedit to completely remove a program. Also used Acronis to copy an image to this new ssd drive. This might be when the problem started?? Windows defender as anti virus.
3. Assume I am using windows to manage this ssd drive , unless Samsung bullied its way into controlling it without my knowledge. What is TRIM?

The problem has only occurred in the last month or so.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1,


> Using auslogic disk defrag


could be - as of course an SSD should not as such be defragged

AND you do NOT need it anyway - Windows 8 does the job for you and if you are using Auslogics have you read the user help file
QUOTE from Auslogics


> *Trick #3: Don't lose your system restore points!*
> 
> Lost system restore points in Windows are a common complaint with people using disk defragmenters on machines running Vista and later Windows versions. What happens is the defrag operation moves files around causing the Volume Shadow Copy Service (VSS) to create snapshots that overwrite older ones and cause restore points to get deleted. If you have VSS enabled on your hard drive, or if you are not sure if you do, the first thing you should do after installing Auslogics Disk Defrag is go to *Program Settings* - *Algorithms* and set the program to defragment in *VSS-compatible mode*. This prevents excessive growth of the VSS storage area and ensures that your system restore points will remain intact.


So unless you have done that all your restore points may well have gone each time you use Auslogics 
Secondly re SSD
Again from Auslogics


> Defragmenting Solid State Drives (SSD's) is a controversial topic with most experts agreeing that it does more harm than good. Since SSD's don't have moving parts, reading data off of them is different as in considerably faster. Reading file fragments located in adjacent blocks is generally no different than reading fragments scattered all over the drive. What's more, modern SSD's may even break up files on purpose placing fragments in cells that haven't been heavily used, which is done to even out the wear that inevitably occurs with every write operation. Since defragmentation involves moving files around and therefore writing, it can cause excessive wear to an SSD.
> Auslogics Disk Defrag lets you set the program not to show your SSD drive in the list of drives to prevent accidentally launching defragmentation for it.


2. what program with regedit - not a method I would recommend unless you really know what you are doing

3. Last month - is a restore point available you can back up yours docs etc before using

4. TRIM is the management of an SSD drive
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/optimize-hard-drive

5. BEFORE even considering the restore - do as I have said with the drivers please and have you also disconnected all as I suggested

6. From your DUMP
You have
RapportCerberus64

usually installed from a banking site - Trusteer Rapport
UNINSTALL IT
it causes all manner of problems - including timeout errors
http://www.trusteer.com/support/uninstalling-rapport-windows-8

and an excerpt from just one article - on a Dell Tech Site


> Trusteer Rapport is an anti-malware program offered by many banks to protect their customers online banking experience as a free add on (in some cases is required by the bank) to be installed prior to using their online services.
> This program has been found as a root cause where the OS fails to boot or will Blue Screen with a Stop Code toward the end of the boot cycle or shortly after the desktop screen appears.
> You will not be able to enter normal mode of Windows.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

From post # 5:



> Make sure you have the *latest drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's web site*.


From post # 15:



> B. Check the drivers installed, against the *drivers offered from the motherboard site etc.* IF their latest is NOT the one Driver Genius has installed for you and THIS problem came whilst Driver Genius was in use, change back to the *driver from the motherboard site, or other manufacturers site*. and TEST


I wonder what will be in post # 35.

Making sure you have the correct drivers will not necessarily fix your problems, but it's a heck of a lot easier than messin' with dump files.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree, entirely and that is your first step

If that does not stop the crashes then I do believe that the uninstall of Rapport is the next step - as is
the consideration of the ceasing to use this
https://secure.logmein.com/support/

which unless I am mistaken, from your dump file is also installed

TerryNet


> I wonder what will be in post # 35.


Hopefully :up:


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

What Ive done so far on your recommendations .

1.Updated the intel rapid storage tech to Version:3.6.0.1093 
2.Uninstalled logmein.
3.Configured auslogic defragger as you suggested.
4. This is what Driver G did See attached
5. One might think it was easy to check ones drivers on the Asus site but its a nightmare. I have an Asus P8 Z68-V/GEN3.
The only one mentioned for W8 64 bit was Intel Management Engine Interface V8.1.0.1191 for Windows 8 32/64bit .(Beta) 
D Genius installed V 9.5.14.1724
6. In the bios I have turned off bluetooth and made the 2 ssd drives non hot swappable.

Ps no crashes today


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> Configured auslogic defragger as you suggested.


With respect I did not suggest it, because I WOULD NOT have it on Windows 8.


> AND you do NOT need it anyway - Windows 8 does the job for you


In my opinion Windows 8 has the best disk management system of any of the O/S to date and Auslogics was a good program to have on XP and Vista.
It was unnecessary on 7 and unwanted on 8.
as on my link provided
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/optimize-hard-drive

However that is only my opinion and you must of course choose.

2. I do not understand your line re


> Genius installed V 9.5.14.1724


as again and it is, I must say only my opinion, any program like that is NOT a place I would accept driver choices from

4. If another crash does occur
Rapport is you line of approach

5 Re the screenshot
With respect I have NO COMMENT to make on Driver Genius and its choices


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

I updated to W8.1 and changed the drivers versions to those recommended on the Asus website.
Un-installed Driver Genius and Auslogic defrag.
No crashes for a while now.
I thank you for all your time and help. greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
If I were you I would try it with Rapport uninstalled, my guess is that you will notice a distinct performance enhancement
If you do not you can of course always reinstall it


----------



## jayjayuno (Nov 1, 2007)

I have now UN-installed Rapport or Trustee Endpoint something. I was reluctant to do this before because some on line banking requires it, but I will see how I get on.
Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you do not notice any difference then as I said reinstall it
I have NOT known of a site that actually requires it before you can use their services.
I do know of many that recommend it
It is very widely reported to cause problems and slow downs in overall performance


----------

